
Triplebyte leaking PII - aerioux
To top off hidden public profile ramps last week, this week Triplebyte leaked PII by sending emails with all recipients in the &quot;to&quot; field, exposing a number of users and continuing it&#x27;s cavalier attitude towards privacy.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;RrHZWZ8.png
======
Jugurtha
Can someone address the levels of failures that are required for this to
happen, and the measures organizations take for this not to happen?

The idea of having such leaks is terrifying. How do your organizations, the
ones you've worked with before, or others manage and prevent that, especially
if you're in an organization that has this covered?

------
elamje
That image makes me think it was a one off mistake. Aside from the public
profile launch, what are other examples of their cavalier attitude towards
privacy?

------
aerioux
I don't understand how we can continually leak PII in the era of GDPR

